

Inspectd on TechCrunch after only a few days - nextmoveone
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/21/time-waster-test-your-stock-trading-chops-on-inspectd/

======
blored
Nice, I'm assuming you're not one of the founders. But if they're reading
this, good stuff!

~~~
nextmoveone
Nope, not a founder, _but_ you can say that I helped them out.

